# Japanese Username Ideas (pls help!! >w<)



## jenpai (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't really like mine lol. Pretty much just the first thing I came up with that wasn't taken. xD

So yeah my name is jenna and I'm kinda looking for something japanese sounding
J doesn't seem to be used too much in japanese so maybe ena-something? (taking the letters from my name lol)
Ughhh I'm so stuck >w<

Names I like are
Echiko
Chihiro
Kiroto
Chi

but then I'd really like something that means something, not just random letters y'know 
Please help!!~ or if you have a japanese username, how did you come up with it? ^^


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2015)

ChiKiroto.

You could mix them


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 30, 2015)

Chi is so cute! @.@ I personally like Chiyo because of a certain anime character, hehe.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 30, 2015)

Chiyo means forever, BTW.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 30, 2015)

_kyokatsu-sha_ - rabies
_kutsuzumi _-shoe polish
_kogo_- emptiness
_nami_- sea wave


Sorry I had a Japanese dictionary in my lap and gave you the first words I came across. Good names tho. c:


----------



## Llust (Jul 30, 2015)

tbh if you look through yahoo questions, there are people who provided some great japanese names. thats where i got most of mine lol


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 30, 2015)

i like chiyo


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2015)

Chiyo is very nice!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2015)

how about バカちち?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> *kyokatsu-sha - rabies*
> _kutsuzumi _-shoe polish
> _kogo_- emptiness
> _nami_- sea wave
> ...




I like the top one, lol.  I think you should go with it


----------

